

The Fog of Cyberwar – Why the Threat Doesn’t Live Up to the Hype - Libertatea
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/138443/brandon-valeriano-and-ryan-maness/the-fog-of-cyberwar?page=show

======
Quarrelsome
I like the way this article seems to think that the only attacks that exist
are those that are reported. I'd figure the most effective attacks are ones
that no-one notices or reports.

~~~
lmm
The kind of attack Panetta was talking about would be very obvious. Obviously
espionage is most effective when secret, and will probably be ongoing, but
those attacks don't affect civilians, and rogue individuals can't accomplish
anything useful with them (if a lone hacker grabbed a copy of the F-35
schematics, so what? It's only when combined with the traditional machinery of
a nation state that they become useful)

~~~
bediger4000
I used to work in Aerospace. Since we could barely understand our own analyses
and documentation, I figured that the best thing to do would be to ship a
complete copy to the Bulgarians (really, that was what the security weenies
said they were scared of in 1986, Bulgarians) and let them waste their time
trying to figure out all the inane assumptions, bad engineering, and dumb luck
implicit in the designs.

------
MrDrone
There seems to be two kinds of articles floating around in regards to
"cyberwar" this one, which I feel underplays the potential dangers and those
that stick to Panetta's Pearl Harbor-style prediction. I think both fail to
capture the reality of the situation.

As with most things I believe the threat falls somewhere in the middle. While
cyberwar (which is a dumb term) hasn't yet resulted in 'real' causalities I
think using that as a metric is outdated. Cyberwar will never have the same
strategy as traditional war. Economic havoc and infrastructure disruption will
be the name of the game and with the right set of environmental circumstances
a small group of people can have a huge impact on the world stage.

I believe non-state actors will be a powerful force in this arena. The
infrastructure required for these actions isn't nearly as huge as this article
tries to make it out. That said, I also don't believe all of the end-of-days
fear mongering that's grown up around the idea either. Just as with all new
threats, we will adapt.

